# For Sell Garmin Gns-430 waas Nav/com/gps .SEE PRICE LIST BELOW



## gps01 (Aug 17, 2016)

For Sell Garmin Gns-430 waas Nav/com/gps .SEE PRICE LIST BELOW


GPS AVENGER LTD sell all kind of Avionics gps nav/com, brand new and used, perfectly working with full installation kit, and international warranty.

below is our company details:

Company Registered Name: GPS AVENGER LIMITED

Company Registered Number: 08588712

Company Registered Address: FOREST HOUSE NORTHSIDE THREE, CHATHAM DOCKS, CHATHAM, KENT, ME4 4SR, UNITED KINGDOM 

Company Registered Tel: +44700004749

Company email: [email protected]



below is our price list...


Garmin Gns-530 Com/nav/gps System W/8130---4,500

Garmin Gns-430 waas Nav/com/gps---3500

Garmin Gps 400 Color Aviation Ifr-----1,200

Garmin Gps165-----1,200

GARMIN aera 796 GPS ------900

Garmin Aera 795 Aviation GPS----800

Garmin GPSMAP 696 GPS---750

Garmin GPSMAP 695 GPS-----550

Garmin GPS MAP 196 - Aviation GPS receiver---300

Garmin Aera 500 GPS---350

Garmin Aera 560 GPS with XM Weather---650

Garmin Aera 510 GPS with XM Weather & Terrain----500

Garmin GPSMAP 396 - Aviation GPS-----450

Directional Gyro, Kvg350-----1,300

Garmin Gnc250xl Vfr Moving Map Gps / Com----900

MGL Odyssey 10.4" Efis W/ Gps - ODYSSEY ----1,200

Avidyne Tas620 70-2420 Traffic Advisory System-----2,200

Technisonic Tfm 138b---2,100

Avalex Ams7102 Helicopter / Aircraft Mapping System W/ Kb & Lcd---8,850

Germin Kc192----4,500

Collins Dbu-5000 Usb Database Loader, Fast Database----3,300

Garmin Gps500 With Taws----4,300

Rate Of Turn Sensor----3,100

Garmin Gmx200 I/o Traffic,----3,200

Garmin Gts 800 Tas Tcas Traffic Avoidance----3,250

Avidyne Ifd 540 And Ifd----11,200

Honeywell Satcom Internet Sd-600 & Amplifier Hp-600 Pkge--3,000

Sas Servo Overhauled----3,150

Garmin Gia63----1000

King Kmd540 Mfd/moving Map With Traffic And Egpws,----1,100

Adc-2000 W/MS Conn/quick Start ----1.980

Altitude Selector, Kas297b 8130----1,900

Schleuniger Ecostrip 9300 Wire----2,000

Mk Vii----2,400

Air Data Control ----1,220

S-tec Trim Servo-----2,150

Digital Ff/high Level If/429 Out---2000

DigiFlo Single Engine/Gallon----950

KC192------4,300


Aviation Headset:

Bose A20 aviation headset Full size-----550

Bose A20 AGUSTA Helicopter Headset------700

Lightspeed Zulu.2 Headset----450

David Clark DC Pro x Headset----350

Sennheiser HMEC 466 Headset ----450

Sennheiser S1 Digital Aviation Headset----500

Sennheiser HMEC26-2-B-K Headset (Twinplug, Mono)---400


Aviation Watch:

Garmin D2 Pilot Watch---220

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Mens Watch---350

Aviation women watch,6colors---220

Casio G-Shock G Aviation Watch W Metallic Band---250

G Shock Triple G Aviation Watch ----250

Citizen Skyhawk Watch, Pilot's Watch, AT Atomic Time---300

Bell and Ross Phantom Black Dial Ceramic Mens Watch---1,400

Bell & Ross Aviation BR Series Unisex Watch BRS-Black-Matte-Ceramic---1,200

Bell & Ross BR 03 Type Aviation Steel BR 03 Type Aviation Aci---2,000

Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime Pilot----15,900.00 

Bell and Ross Aviation Mens Automatic Watch ----1,500 

Bell & Ross Aviation BR01 Men's Watch BR01-92-Red-Radar----3,500

Bell and Ross Aviation Unisex Quartz Watch BRS-HERITAGE/SCA 1,600

Alpina Men's AL-860B4S6B 'Aviation'1,400

Alpina Men's AL-710B4S6B 'Aviation'1,000

IWC Pilots Watch Mark XVII Watch----3,000

IWC Big Pilot's Watch Perpetual Calendar TOP GUN IW502902----21,250

Ball Trainmaster First Flight Limited Edition Collector 41mm Watch ----2,800

Iwc Schafhausen Mark Xvi Automatic Fliegeruhr Pilot Watch ----1,500

BC-F1 with Black Dial Watch---2,200

Tutima Flieger GMT 24 Hour Pilot's Watch 950.00

Joe Rodeo Watches Mens Diamond Watch Master Pilot----15,500


If you have any question do not hesitate to ask, we will be looking forward to receive your order.

Best Regards,

Mark.


----------

